

Show HN: MicroHero iPhone App – Beautiful mobile surveys for social good - maddenwalker
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id961173379?pt=234192&ct=show_hn_cta&mt=8

======
danvesma
It's a good idea, and the app looks really nicely designed. One thing
though... and i hate to say it... does your icon look a little like someone
being sick?

~~~
maddenwalker
@danvesma thanks! We appreciate the kind words.

We definitely don't want people thinking about sickness in relation to our
app. Great feedback. We will investigate further.

------
jondb0
Cool app - intersection of tech, consumers, and charity.

Fantastic interface - sure it's a survey app, but it's a survey app where the
interface stays out of the way of getting to the end of it.

~~~
maddenwalker
Thanks @jondb0!

------
maddenwalker
We designed and built an app that allows users to take beautiful mobile
surveys and earn real dollars for causes they support. We would love HN's
feedback!

